# Meet Tigan



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He is a rescue from a local sanctuary. He is a year old and, although we were told he was neutered, he seems to have secreted one away when they were doing the op as he definitely has evidence of his masculinity.
We have only had him a couple of days. His sleeping habits leave a lot to be desired. He needs a toilet break at about 3am and then wants company at about 5am 
Hoping this is just a phase!
Poor boy is terrified of traffic. We know he escaped from his foster home and came back with injuries so assume it was a road accident. He has been taught to sit every time a car goes by so it must pre date the, quite recent, accident. Progress down the road is very slow!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Good of you to take in a rescued dog, we’ve had quite a few over the years and it can be a little difficult to start with but with a little patience I’m sure you will be doubly rewarded for your kindness........and you sleep patterns can go back to normal.:wink2:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree it's good of you to take him in.I'm not sure I would have a dog with issues from a rescue centre,although I know many people do successfully.Good luck with the training.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

He looks a nice wee dog and I am sure that he will settle in well. The main thing in his favour is being adopted by an experienced owner. 


We took on a Jack Russell last September who was a bundle of nerves (more like a doggy nervous breakdown). She is doing well now and has settled in with our gang, it just takes a bit of time.


We also have a Whippet who has Colitis, which is kept under control but has the occasional flare up. He needs to be let out at unsociable hours through the night but it is quite rare now. It's amazing how skilled you can be at analysing dog poo with a single glance. :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck with him. All our dogs have been rescued and all have turned out to be great. Just stick with it. He'll be fine, Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you Heathcliffe

He looks lovely

Just waiting for my grandsons pup to arrive, he is a cross ridgeback from a rescue centre
Although he's very late today

Sandra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure I have said this before, don't know where don't know when, have you tried him on whale meat.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> I'm sure I have said this before, don't know where don't know when, have you tried him on whale meat.


?:surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*Meet Winston*

Winston is my grandsons 4month old first cross ridgeback

I baby sit him whilst my grandson is at school


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And another


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I'm sure I have said this before, don't know where don't know when, have you tried him on whale meat.


Altogether now:-

*Whale meat again, don't know where don't know when*

Nice pup OP.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

No. Whale meat Tigan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments.
He is settling in quite nicely.
I reduced the total amount of food he was getting, down from ad lib feeding, to the right amount for his weight. I also moved his feeding time, firstly to later in the day but then to earlier, and this has helped. This biggest help was to catch him pooping in the right place so that I could reward him. After pacing around the six foot security fenced garden with him for what seemed like hours waiting for the desired behaviour, I decided on another tactic. I picked up his lead, put on my coat and took him out of the security fenced garden into the larger garden. This triggered him to "go" and I was able to reward him. It only took him a couple of nights to cotton on that pooping in the garden meant a lovely treat! He now goes before bedtime and holds on all night 
He is getting used to the traffic and has had a couple of successful trips in the car without being sick. I took him to the local pet shop and he was like a kid in the proverbial candy store! He now thinks trips in the car are ok! Just need to extend them and then introduce the motor home...
I have booked an appointment with a Ttouch practitioner to come and work with him. Would be glad to hear of others experiences of this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wish I was your dog


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

t-touch fantastic, excellent results with my irish setter.
Hope it helps you. Very good at calming dog down in stressful situation i.e. vets and
show ring. They do courses, but I just learnt the basic moves on a one to one. Well worth the money
Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I googled Ttouch and switched off when the article said that every other method was outdated. It sounded a bit arrogant to me.


Responsible dog owners have used most of these 'new' methods for a long time. As I mentioned earlier in the thread, we took on a bundle of nerves and managed to sort her out using 'outdated' methods. If you cannot weigh up a dog by its body language and posture, you have not been trying. Touch and gentle talking are not new, all I found was a package of measures slickly marketed. To me, this does not constitute a 'quick fix' or a 'breakthrough'.


Sorry to sound so negative but I see poorly behaved dogs virtually on a daily basis because the owners don't put the work in to pups and young dogs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dogs are usually well behaved with little effort, it's the owners, who like parents need to be trained, the dog just goes along for the ride.


----------

